# my build: Vertical Reverse Flow



## choochbox (May 10, 2017)

IMG_2201.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






rack sliders













IMG_2202.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






fitting rack slider/plenum













IMG_2203.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






all plates are WaterJet cut with interlocking tabs













IMG_2206.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






top view before top went on. Stack and plenums













IMG_2207.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






rear view of stack













IMG_2209.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






standing proud













IMG_2211.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






WaterJet and CNC bent sliders













IMG_2216.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017


















IMG_2231.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






5 racks, before expanded went on













IMG_2233.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






firebox inlet













IMG_2234.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017


















IMG_2246.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






looking complete













IMG_2260.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






assembly













IMG_2261.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






latch choice













IMG_2262.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 10, 2017






this is my first build material is pretty buck all 3/16" All waterjet and CNC bent.... let me know what you thing or i need to change!!


----------



## motolife313 (May 31, 2017)

Wow man for a first build that's awesome!! Real good size for home and to roll up the the back of the truck too. Any pics of it in action?


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2017)

Sometimes it works out ...  An upper air inlet to the firebox, adding fresh cool air can be a good thing.....













Smoker exh and int 3 Ahumadora.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## ddrian (May 31, 2017)

Got to say ... its nice seeing a CNC waterjet project that is precise and done well....as for the build!

As for the performance you will have to tune that to your liking.

I did the same thing with my OKJ Bandero smoker that I bought.. Measured the parts, made all of the soildworks Cads to update to my liking and then had them WJ cut to modify the smoker to be a 1/4" walls all over! Designed several other cool ideas! Now I am pretty much satisfied at this point.

The next step is to design to my own smoker to my cook style.


----------



## choochbox (May 31, 2017)

My transport rig, and some action shots. 













IMG_2270.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 31, 2017


















IMG_2314.JPG



__ choochbox
__ May 31, 2017


----------



## motolife313 (May 31, 2017)

Nice those ribs look good! Running much wood in her lol?


----------



## motolife313 (May 31, 2017)

Never seen a lift gate like that sweet


----------



## okiedave (Jun 28, 2017)

When you transport, do you have some sort of uplock for the hydraulic cylinder?  I'd hate to see a leaking seal or hydraulic hose result in you losing that beautiful piece of work!


----------



## choochbox (Jul 1, 2017)

OkieDave said:


> When you transport, do you have some sort of uplock for the hydraulic cylinder?  I'd hate to see a leaking seal or hydraulic hose result in you losing that beautiful piece of work!


Yes there is a "safety" pin that lock in the up position. Works well!!


----------

